
The Enchiridion, by Epictetus - peter_d_sherman
https://www.gutenberg.org/files/45109/45109-h/45109-h.htm
======
peter_d_sherman
>"There are things which are within our power, and there are things which are
beyond our power. Within our power are opinion, aim, desire, aversion, and, in
one word, whatever affairs are our own. Beyond our power are body, property,
reputation, office, and, in one word, whatever are not properly our own
affairs.

Now the things within our power are by nature free, unrestricted, unhindered;
but those beyond our power are weak, dependent, restricted, alien. Remember,
then, that if you attribute freedom to things by nature dependent and take
what belongs to others for your own, you will be hindered, you will lament,
you will be disturbed, you will find fault both with gods and men. But if you
take for your own only that which is your own and view what belongs to others
just as it really is, then no one will ever compel you, no one will restrict
you; you will find fault with no one, you will accuse no one, you will do
nothing against your will; no one will hurt you, you will not have an enemy,
nor will you suffer any harm.

Aiming, therefore, at such great things, remember that you must not allow
yourself any inclination, however slight, toward the attainment of the others;
but that you must entirely quit some of them, and for the present postpone the
rest."

